
Will Amazon Go win the war between computer vision and RFID in retail? - heinrichf
https://www.idtechex.com/research/articles/will-amazon-go-win-the-war-between-computer-vision-and-rfid-in-retail-00010463.asp
======
drallison
Ignoring the cost of the supporting infrastructure, RFIDs are expensive and
computer vision is cheap. Computer vision with machine learning is the likely
winner based upon cost and flexibility.

